# 2002 nissan sentra se-r front speaker size...



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

:hal: I dont have a manual for my car or anything. What is the front speaker size for the 02 se-r without the fosgate system? Also are these speakers hard to install/replace?


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

*Speaker Size*



limpert said:


> :hal: I dont have a manual for my car or anything. What is the front speaker size for the 02 se-r without the fosgate system? Also are these speakers hard to install/replace?


The size of my speakers in a 2003 Sentra SE-R are 6 1/2". The 2002 should be the same. I am about to do an intallation on my car. I am just waiting for the amplifier. Once I do that I will let you know how difficult it was for me.


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

SE-R_03 said:


> The size of my speakers in a 2003 Sentra SE-R are 6 1/2". The 2002 should be the same. I am about to do an intallation on my car. I am just waiting for the amplifier. Once I do that I will let you know how difficult it was for me.



cool man i'de appreciate that


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

i replaced a set in a customers 2k4 and it wasnt too bad, getting the door skin off was the hard part, just make sure you check mounting depth of your new speaks with the windows down! btw i belive the 2k2 version had 6.5's up front


----------

